# Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?



## Franz_16 (26. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute,
mir ist in der Vergangenheit mehrfach aufgefallen, dass sich Grundeln offensichtlich nicht bzw. nicht so stark in die Nebenflüsse verbreiten. 







Als Beispiel sei die Donau angeführt. Während man in der Donau reichlich Grundeln vorfindet, haben sie sich in die Nebenflüsse Naab und Regen kaum verbreitet. 

Schon vor über 10 Jahren, im Jahr 2006 hatte man die Befürchtung dass sich Grundeln bis weit in die Zuflüsse verbreiten würde ( Zeitungsbericht ) , das ist aber bislang nicht passiert. 

Dass sich Grundeln nur "langsam" verbreiten, daran kanns irgendwie nicht liegen - denn mittlerweile haben sich Grundeln ja von der Donau bis zum Nord-Ostsee Kanal ausgebreitet. 

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Haupt- und Nebenflüssen der mit bloßem Auge auffällt, ist dass die Nebenflüsse häufig nicht schiffbar sind, und demzufolge oftmals auch keine Blocksteinpackungen besitzen - hat das vielleicht etwas damit zu tun? 

Welche Erfahrung habt ihr gemacht?  Kennt ihr auch Nebenflüsse die von den Grundeln nicht besiedelt werden obwohl der Hauptfluss eine starke Population hat?


----------



## Jose (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

also zumindest für die untere Sieg (rhein/bonn)  kann ich grundeln positiv melden. ist aber auch teilweise gepacktes ufer. von viel weiter oben hör ich aber auch grundel- und welsmonster jammern.


----------



## Lightman (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

Bei der naab hab ich die Vermutung das die wehre eine Hürde sind die die Grundeln nicht überwinden können.


----------



## Sneep (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

Hallo,
dabei darf man nicht alle Grundeln über einen Kamm scheren.

Teilweise werden Arten, wie vor allem die Marmorgrundel, von anderen Arten in die Nebenbäche verdrängt. Normalerweise besiedelt die Art ruhigere Uferregionen mit Steinen und Pflanzen. Sie ist durch den zunehmenden Druck heute fast nur noch in Bächen zu finden, die für andere Grundelarten nicht attraktiv sind. Andere Arten wie die Pontische Flussgrundel sind an bestimmte Lebensräume gebunden, in diesem Fall an Sandböden.

Was die Ausbreitung der mit Abstand erfolgreichsten Grundelart, der Schwarzmaul betrifft, so sucht die Art zunächst optimale Standplätze im Hauptfluss zu erobern. Das sind Buhnen und Steinpackungen. Falls erforderlich wird die Art mit den gleichen Habitatansprüchen, die Kesslergrundel, vor die Tür gesetzt. Erst wenn keine optimalen Bedingungen mehr vorhanden sind, erhöht sich vor allem  bei den Jungtieren der Druck ab zu wandern.

In einem Nebenbach ist irgendwo eine Grenze, ab der eine Grundel nicht mehr zurecht kommt. In der Forellenregion werden sie es sehr schwer haben. Wo aber diese Grenze liegt, schwer zu sagen. Da würde ich der Grundel noch etwas mehr zutrauen.
Ich kenne Baggerseen, da findet man an flachen Ufern im Sommer 30-40 Junggrundeln auf 1 qm. Da hätte ich gewettet, die kommen im Baggersee nicht zurecht.

Ich stelle auch fest, dass in Flüssen bestimmte Abschnitte zumindest die Ausbreitung verzögern. Unser Fluss ist auf ca. 12 km völlig unbegradigt.  Unterhalb diesen Abschnittes gibt es 5 Grundelarten, darüber keine.

Ich denke aber, das schaffen sie auch noch. Zur Not mit menschlicher Hilfe, wenn sie im Oberlauf in den Fluss gelangen.

SnEEp


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/Invasion-der-Schwarzmundgrundeln,naturnah1182.html

In der Doku wurden Schwarzmundgrundeln in den Oberläufen von kleinen Flüssen gezeigt, sie wandern also wahrscheinlich schon recht weit Richtung Quelle. Mit einem Gebirgsbach lässt sich sowas aber nicht vergleichen, dafür fehlt im Flachland das Gefälle.
Die Naab ist mit der Amur-Schläfergrundel dann nochmal ein Spezialfall.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> mir ist in der Vergangenheit mehrfach aufgefallen, dass sich Grundeln offensichtlich nicht bzw. nicht so stark in die Nebenflüsse verbreiten.
> 
> 
> ...



 Kleine Korrektur.
 Über den Rhein-Main-Donaukanal sind gleiche mehrere Arten bis zur Nordsee und in den Mittellandkanal vorgestoßen.

 Eine Zweite Welle (Schwarzmundgrundel) kam über Kanäle in Polen bis in die Ostsee, von dort ging es dann weiter über den Nordostseekanal und dann die Elbe und Weser bergauf.

 Schwarzmundgrundeln beider Bewegungen durften sich nun im Mittelland die Flossen gereicht haben.

 Will nur sagen das Gebiet was von Grundeln erobert würde ist eher 2-5 Mal größer als viele denken.
 Schon vor über 10 Jahren sah ich einen ganzen Schwarm vor Fehmarn am Ufer.
 Heute durften sie wohl  schon viele oder fast alle Zuflüsse der Ostsee und die Ostsee besiedeln.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

Wenn ich das so lese sind die grundeln ja die Heuschrecken des Wassers.
Hatte bis vor kurzem keine Ahnung, das die sich so verbreiten.#c


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese sind die grundeln ja die Heuschrecken des Wassers.
> Hatte bis vor kurzem keine Ahnung, das die sich so verbreiten.#c



Das ging oft alles sehr schnell.
Als ich die Schwarzmundgrundeln in der Ostsee sah, wunderte ich mich das ich diese Grundeln vorher noch nie bemerkte......doofer Urlauber halt.

Ich denke ich war schon fast seit einem Jahr hier aktiv... da fragte jemand ob das im Main nicht dieselben Grundeln wären wie die im Nordostseekanal....so ein Schwachsinn dachte ich, geschrieben etwas milder, Asche auf mein Haupt er hatte recht.
1 Jahr später war sie in der Elbe, das war zu der Zeit als die Zander im Nordostseekanal schon zunahmen.
Von der Elbe zu Weser dachte ich kann es nicht mehr lange dauern. Ich habe das auch damals schon geschrieben, das war zeitgleich mit den Wolgazandern in Niedersachsen. Wenig später kamen die erste Meldungen, ein Jahr weiter waren sie in der Unterweser schon zahlreich.
Aber in der Mittelweser blieb sie zunächst noch aus 1,5 Jahre später die erste Meldung aus einem Schleusen-Kanal 25 Km oberhalb Bremens. Im nächsten Jahr waren sie dort schon zahlreich, nicht aber in der Weser.
Noch mal ein Jahr und dann erzählte mir ein Fischer das er sie 25 Km weiter ober eigentlich in Jeder Reuse hat.
Probiert am Anfang des Sommers fast 80 Schwarzmundgrundeln gefangen in 2 h.
Den zunächst übersprungenen Bereich haben sie dann in den nächsten zwei Jahren erobert.
Koppen und Schmerlen scheinen nun innerhalb eines Jahres verschwunden zu sein.
Dein Vergleich mit den Heuschrecken passt schon.

Wie hoch die nun zwei Jahre weiter ist weiß ich auch nicht aber vor 2 -3 Jahren hatte sie Nienburg erreicht.

Nachtrag: hier findet man auch die Jahreszahlen zu der Besiedlung der Ostsee und dem Erreichen der Elbe.http://www.fischschutz.de/fremdarte...l-eine-neue-art-erobert-den-nord-ostsee-kanal


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

Und wie sieht es mit geziehlt beangeln aus?
Habe gehört die waren sehr schmackhaft.
Ok, das ist nur ein tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.....


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit geziehlt beangeln aus?
> Habe gehört die waren sehr schmackhaft.
> Ok, das ist nur ein tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.....



Der Bereich der Weser wo ich wohne, fangen die Angler die ja erst seit etwa 15 Monaten, die meisten sind noch sehr klein.
Aber es stimmt, sie werden von den Ersten und auch gerne gegessen.

Aber zurück zur Frage.
Bei uns hat sie sich deutlicher schwerer getan als in den stärker ausgebauten Bereichen.
Ich kenne die Weser von der Nordsee bis Minden und ich denke wir haben hier die natürlichste Ausbaustufe.
Also auch mehr Fressfeinde und Konkurrenz.
Was sie aber lediglich etwas aufgehalten hat.

Gefühlt stellt sie gar nicht so unempfindlich zu sein und sie braucht Höhlen.
Ich denke die Altarme, Sandflächen und gesunde Fischbestände gefallen Ihr gar nicht.
Viele setzen als möglichen Fressfeind auf den Zander, wir werden es mal mit dem Hecht, Quappe und Aal versuchen.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

Wie sieht es in den "künstlichen" Kanälen und poldern Ostfrieslands aus.
Ist die da auch vertreten oder fühlt sie sich da nicht besonders wohl?


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Viele setzen als möglichen Fressfeind auf den Zander...



Damit dürften sie auch gar nicht falsch liegen. Unsere Zander finden sie jedenfalls schon sehr lecker.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Damit dürften sie auch gar nicht falsch liegen. Unsere Zander finden sie jedenfalls schon sehr lecker.



Na ja, in der Heimat der Grundeln gibt es gleich 3 Zanderarten, ausgestorben ist sie dort nicht.

 Wir müssen aber unsere Lebensgemeinschaften insgesamt stärken, wobei das Fressverhalten ja an den "natürlichen"  Fressfeinden der Grundeln im Rhein untersucht wurde.
 Feind Nummer 1. war der Barsch. 
 Wels, Rapfen und Zander haben die aber auch gefressen, aber weniger selektiv, vor allem im Alter jagten sie eher die größeren Nahrungskonkurrenten der Grundel.
 Sind ja auch eher Freiwasserjäger.

 Hechte wurden nicht untersucht, weil man mangels Masse keine untersuchen konnte. |bigeyes
 Der heimische Raubfisch Nr1, der auch noch bevorzugt dort jagt wo die Grundeln leben, war halt übersehen  worden.

 Aber dort wo natürlichere Bedingungen herrschten, stellte man vermehrt auch wieder Fischbrut fest. Also renaturierte Bereiche wie die Lippe-Mündung.
 Wetten das das Hechthabitate sind?

 In unserer Weserstrecke gibt es ungleich mehr Zander als Hechte, es fehlen Ihm Laichplätze und Aufwuchsräume und mit Fischbrut im Frühjahr ist das auch nicht so toll.

 Wir haben die Grundel nicht nur zuwandern lassen, sondern wir haben Ihr auch noch einen perfekten Lebensraum geschaffen.
 Die Steinpackungen sind doch wie geschaffen als Lebensraum, dann haben wir auch noch vorab die Fressfeine angesiedelt, welche die Grundeln schon kennen, damit diese im Vorfeld unter Ihren Konkurrenten ausdünnen.

 Freunde halt aus Ihrer Heimat, mit den sie schon ewig zusammenarbeitet.
 Da es nicht reichte ließ man die Kormorane dann auch noch  ausfischen was geht.
 (Unter den Steinen lebt es sich ja recht sicher..)
 Dann wanderten auch schon vorab einige Ihrer Futtertiere ein, die von Heimischen Fischen nicht so angenommen wurden und sich prima vermehrten.

 Dann kamen die Grundeln, ihn das für sie geschaffene Paradies.
 Was für eine Überraschung das die sich so wohl fühlen.

 Und weil das noch nicht reichte, wurde Raubfischangeln zur Mode. Die vielen Angler halten nun bevorzugt den Randbereich frei von den gefährlichen Raubfischen.
 Danke Ihr Lieben sollte sie mindestens mal sagen.

 Es ist als wenn die Schwarzmundgrundel uns abgerichtet hätte, mehr könnten wir gar nicht für sie tun...:vik:


----------



## feko (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

Einen direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Rückgang der aale und dem aufkommen der gundeln  halte ich für duchaus denkbar.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*



feko schrieb:


> Einen direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Rückgang der aale und dem aufkommen der gundeln halte ich für duchaus denkbar.



Leichter wird es nun durch die Grundeln für die Aale sicher nicht geworden, aber bei dem Aal brach der Bestand ja schon vorher ein.
Aber einige % mehr an Verlusten und weniger freien Lebensraum, wird er nun sicher haben.
Kritisch bei einer Art wo die Verluste , in der Summe scheinbar schon vorher zu groß waren.
Wir haben ja nun auch nicht nur die Grundeln, es sind ja noch einige Arten der Donaulebensgemeinschaft mehr die verbreitet wurden.


----------



## KxKx2 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

In den Ostfriesischen Kanälen habe ich noch keine Grundel gefangen:vik:
 Die Natur wird sich schon helfen. Vor Jahren haben wir so viele Kaulbarsche in unseren Gewässern gehabt, das es fast unmöglich gewesen ist, auf Wurm etwas anderes zu fangen.

 Und jetzt muß man schön viel Glück haben, einen zu fangen:m


----------



## tenchhunter (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

In der Altmühl bis unterhalb des Stauwehrs Kratzmühle wird's je nach Angelstelle sehr ermüdend am Tag mit Wurm oder Maden zu angeln. Gleichzeitig scheinen aber die Barsche deutlich besser abzuwachsen... ob da wohl ein Zusammenhang besteht?


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

Bei uns im Kanal 10km links und rechts eine Plage, 2015 hatte ich auch welche gefangen-2016 beim gezielten Ansitz nur schäbige Weissfische ( schäbig da alle Stellen/Geschwüre hatten weit von der Laichzeit entfernt). 
Lt Wasseratlas ist hier auch Wassergüte 3 -Rest eher 2


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*



Lightman schrieb:


> Bei der naab hab ich die Vermutung das die wehre eine Hürde sind die die Grundeln nicht überwinden können.



Das war auch eine meiner ersten Vermutungen. Aber dagegen spricht, dass sie mittlerweile so weit verbreitet sind, und da mit Sicherheit das ein oder andere Wehr überwinden mussten. 

Ich habe ziwschenzeitlich auch gelesen, dass die Schwarzmundgrundel angeblich vorrangig Muscheln frisst ??. Evtl. gibt es da einen Zusammenhang, Muscheln - Steinpackung ?

D.h. wenn keine Steinpackung da ist, gibt es vllt. auch die Muschelarten welche von den Schwarzmundgrundeln bevorzugt werden nicht? 

Beim Anglerverband Niedersachsen wurden jüngst auch 2 Folien-Vorträge zur Grundel veröffentlicht:

Dr. Svenja Gertzen - "Invasive Grundeln im Rhein - Konkurrenz oder Beute?"

Dr. Matthias Emmrich (AVN) - "Grundeln und Wolgazander in Niedersachsen"


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

Da Franz ja nun die Untersuchung von Rhein verlinkt hat, könnt Ihr Euch ja ein eigenes Bild machen.
 Das ist ja die Untersuchung auf die ich einging.


----------



## Matrix85 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

Wenn die Grundel unseren Gewässern wirklich schadet, frage ich mich warum dann der Verband nicht was unternimmt und die Angler mit einbezieht. 

Grundelwettangeln usw. 
Mit der Senke lassen sich die Grundeln auch leicht fangen. 

Seit über 10 Jahren gibt es das Problem mit der Grundel und es wird nicht besser.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

Dazu müssten hunderte oder tausende Angler täglich am Wasser / Abschnitt sitzen und Grundeln fangen, damit sowas überhaupt Auswirkungen auf den Bestand hätte. Die Viecher bekommt man nicht mehr los leider.


----------



## Matrix85 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

Ja stimmt D1985 , 

Loswerden ist unmöglich, aber man kann doch versuchen die Plage einzudämmen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt D1985 ,
> 
> Loswerden ist unmöglich, aber man kann doch versuchen die Plage einzudämmen



Je nach Bestandsdichte, dämmst du da per Angel überhaupt nix nennenswert ein.




Matrix85 schrieb:


> Wenn die Grundel unseren Gewässern wirklich schadet, frage ich mich warum dann der Verband nicht was unternimmt und die Angler mit einbezieht.



Der hiesige z.b.empfiehlt eine Entnahme bei Vorhandensein einer Sinnvollen Verwertungsmöglichkeit ..ansonsten wie jeden anderen unerwünschten Beifang mit Respekt behandeln.Retour ist nicht tabu.



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Grundelwettangeln usw.



Wetta...pöhes Wort[emoji6] 

Hegefischen auf Grundeln?

Die Begeisterung nebst reger Teilnehmerschaft,dürfte sich da wohl in überschaubaren Grenzen halten.

Und wenn die Hälfte der Grundeln dann  anschl.im Müll landet,ist das Gezeter  auch wieder groß..wie ich finde zu Recht.


----------



## Matrix85 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

Wettangeln ist doch kein böses Wort, wohl eher ein schönes Wort.  
Wenn man Anreize schafft, würde die Teilnehmerzahl sicher hoch sein. 

Für die Mülltonne zu angeln finde ich genauso abscheulich, wie das Fleisch was zwecks voller Kühltruhe im Supermarkt in der Mülltonne landet. 

Wenn ich sehe wie am Rhein eimerweise Brassen und Barben mitgenommen werden, dann gibt es für die Grundel bestimmt auch Abnehmer. Wäre ich jetzt gemein würde ich behaupten das der GoldzahnCormoran ein allesfresser ist...

Aber mach ich ja nicht...


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

Wenn die entsprechende menge grundeln gefangen werden, wäre das hier von Thomas vorgestellte Rezept. " grundeln sauer einlegen" zu empfehlen


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wenn die entsprechende menge grundeln gefangen werden, wäre das hier von Thomas vorgestellte Rezept. " grundeln sauer einlegen" zu empfehlen



bitte auch den post verlinken |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

gerne ;-))))))))))))))))))))


[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]

http://youtu.be/stCIZf2IMok


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grundeln in Nebenflüssen?*

Klappt ja alles wie geschmiert,
Super..
Das Video mein ich. Wird bei mir auch immer auf dem ab starrtbildschirm angezeigt.


----------

